# [Deprecated - HOWTO] Freeplayer

## ercete

Ce HOWTO est désormais obsolète !

Les informations qui y sont contenues font maintenant partie d'un meta-howto proposé par \o/ Possum !

disponible ici :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-417142-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-.html

Pour la postérité, je laisse l'ancien ci-dessous...

Vous êtes possesseur d'une freebox V3 ou V4?

Alors peut-être serait vous content de pouvoir installer le freeplayer sur votre gentoo !

Ce howto fait suite à plusieurs problèmes rencontrés et du post suivant de nuts

[freeplayer] comment ça marche : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-355561.html

1. Introduction

2. Configuration du freeplayer

3. Installation de VLC - freeplayer

Annexe : Installation d'un VLC de portage

1. Introduction

Le Freeplayer est une option de la freebox qui permet de diffuser sur la télévision un flux émit par le logiciel VLC

Le protocole utilisé pour piloter vlc est HTTP, et le port d'écoute de vlc sur la machine qui l'héberge est le 8080.

Ensuite la diffusion du flux se fait sur la freebox dont l'adresse sur le réseau est 212.27.38.253 sur le port 1234.

Attention par défaut, le serveur apache utilise souvent le port 8080, modifiez ce paramètre ou désactivez apache pou libérer le port.

L'installation sous gentoo de vlc cause parfois pas mal de souci, le but de ce howto est de permettre un installation la plus complète possible.

Trois voies peuvent être suivies :

Installer les bibliothèques par portage et le vlc de freeplayer (C'est la plus sûre)

Installer les bibliothèques  la main et le vlc de freeplayer (Plus fastidieux)

Installer les bibliothèques par portage et le vlc de portage (en cours :p)

Pour ma part j'ai cumulé les problèmes et donc les solutions, peut-être l'utilisation simultanée des deux premières solutions peux apporter meilleure satisfaction mais normalement, une seule suffit.

Masquwell, ça n'est pas la peine d'en mettre dans le thé !

Info : VLC et l'utilisation du freeplayer sont en dangers http://www.videolan.org/eucd.html

2. Configuration du freeplayer

Vous devez tout d'abord activer le freeplayer, suivez donc les instructions de cette page, et récupérez la dernière version du freeplayer pour linux.

Activation et récupération du freeplayer :http://adsl.free.fr/tv/freeplayer/

Si votre freebox est en mode routeur, vous devrez configurer l'adresse de la machine où vous installerai le freeplayer sur la page des options NAT.

Si vous appuyez longuement sur le bouton Maison de la télécommande freebox, la liste des univers s'affichent et l'entrée freeplayer doit apparaitre, c'est par là que vous pourrez le lancer une fois l'installation terminée.

Sauvegardons l'archive freeplayer-linux-20050905.tgz dans '/home/user'  par exemple

Et passons au noyau dur du problème : l'installation des bliothèques nécessaires.

3. Installation des bibliothèques nécessaires

Afin d'installer correctement les bibliothèques pour vlc-freeplayer, 3 possibilités s'offrent à vous.

a. La plus sûre : installer les librairies par portage,

Voici la liste des librairies nécessaires :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Si vous désirez l'interface de VLC : x11-libs/wxGTK
> 
> media-video/ffmpeg
> ...

 

Donc en root : 

```
emerge -avD wxgtk ffmpeg libmpeg2 libdvbpsi libmad freetype
```

Puis passez à l'installation de vlc

b. Installer les bibliothèques à la main

La procédure est décrite dans un autre how-to : http://cedric.vincent.perso.free.fr/freeplayer.php, donc j'ai pas fait l'effort de vous la recopier  :Wink: 

c. Problèmes de bibliothèques ?

Problèmes concernant HAL :

essayez de compiler vlc en désactivant le support hal de vlc.

```
./configure --disable-hal
```

Problèmes concernant libmatroska :

Alors là c'est plus drôle, essayez tout d'abord de re-emerger la libmatroska, et si besoin d'emerger la version ~x86.

Cela a fonctionné pour moi.

3. Installation de VLC - freeplayer

Vous avez récupéré l'archive sur le site de free ? supposons qu'elle se trouve dans /home/user

```

mkdir /root/freeplayer

tar xvzf /home/user/freeplayer-linux-20050905.tgz -C /root/

cd /root/freeplayer

./install.sh

```

A partir de là, le freeplayer va s'installer dans /usr/local/freeplayer par défaut.

Maintenant compilons le vlc modifié fourni par free...

```

cd /usr/local/freeplayer/share

tar xvzf vlc-0.8.4-fbx-2.tar.gz

cd vlc-0.8.4-fbx-2

./configure && make

```

En cas d'erreur durant la compilation due à une librairie, n'hésitez pas à ajouter celle-ci dans le /etc/portage/package.keywords

cela peut parfois débloquer la situation.

Une fois la compilation terminée, exécutez les commandes suivantes

```

make install

ldconfig

```

La dernière touche : le script de lancement 'vlc-fbx.sh' 

celui fourni par défaut  ressemble à cela :

 *Quote:*   

> #!/bin/sh
> 
> exec vlc --extraintf=http --http-host=:8080 --http-charset=ISO-8859-1 --sout="#std" --sout-standard-access=udp --sout-standard-mux=ts --sout-standard-url=212.27.38.253:1234 --sout-ts-pid-video=68 --sout-ts-pid-audio=69 --sout-ts-pid-spu=70 --sout-ts-pcr=80 --sout-ts-dts-delay=400 --no-playlist-autostart --subsdec-encoding=ISO-8859-1 --sout-transcode-maxwidth=720 --sout-transcode-maxheight=576 --play-and-stop --http-src="%HTTP_PATH%" --wx-systray --config="~/.vlc/vlcrc-fbx" --open="$1"
> 
> 

 

modifiez le chemin de vlc comme suit et désactivez wx-systray qui semble causer des problèmes

voilà qui sera plus clair :

 *Quote:*   

> #!/bin/sh
> 
> cd /usr/local/freeplayer/share/vlc-0.8.4-fbx-2
> 
> exec ./vlc                                                      \
> ...

 

sinon le vlc lancé ne sera sans doute pas le bon (même si vous croyez l'avoir désinstallé, selon DuF : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2946922.html#2946922)

Voilà, si tout s'est bien passer, il ne devrait pas y avoir de problèmes,...

normalement !  :Smile: 

Annexe : Installation d'un VLC de portage

Plusieurs versions différentes de vlc sont disponibles, celles en stable dans portage ne semblent pas être des plus à jour.

(Quelqu'un peut peut-être affirmer à partir de quelle version on peut faire fonctionner le freeplayer ?)

Cette autre solution permet d'installer une version ~x86 de vlc en paramétrant  maximum de USE flags et parvenir éventuellement à faire marcher vlc sans utiliser celui fourni par free.

C'est la méthode que j'ai utilisé, elle est plutôt dangeureuse et ne fonctionne pas encore tout à fait mais je la met quand même pour ceux qui veulent essayer.

Voila ma liste de USE flags utlisée

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> courgette media # emerge -avD media-video/vlc
> 
> These are the packages that I would merge, in order:
> ...

 

Les plus imporants sont semble-il : +stream +ffmpeg +freetype +dvb +httpd +shout pour faire fonctionner le freeplayer.

Un autre paquet nommé svl semble lui aussi faire parti de la bande. Peut-être apporte-il quelque chose, à suivre...

D'autres paquets nommés vlc-svn et vls-svn sont disponibles sur ce site : http://gentoo.zugaina.org/media-video.html.fr#vlc-svn

Sources

Un autre howto intéressant http://cedric.vincent.perso.free.fr/freeplayer.php

[freeplayer] comment ça marche https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-355561.html

Info : VLC et l'utilisation du freeplayer sont en dangers http://www.videolan.org/eucd.html

Voilà, c'est tout pour aujourd'hui !

n'hésitez pas à crier en cas de fautes d'orthographe et autres erreurs  :Wink: 

Bientôt un script init.d pour lancer vlc en démon au démarrage de la machine...

----------

## nuts

bon tuto, mais je ne l'ai pas vuc 'est la dependance wxGTK qui permet d'avoir la meme interface de vlc comme sous win.

----------

## ercete

En effet, je l'ai zappé dans la bataille, je l'ajoute  :Wink: 

----------

## nuts

allez pour finir, pour la compilation de vlc, ca fonctionne sans make_install (vu que de toute facon on modifie le script pour qu'il aille le chercher la ou il faut, ca permet d'avoir tout de dans /usr/local/freeplayer pratique donc pour desinstallé.) et ldconfig il sert a quoi au juste? je l'ai pas utilisé et ca fonctionne. un make suffit. et pour ceux qui ne veulent pas de l'interface en GTK, il faut bien lire le README pour passer les bonne options au ./configure

----------

## ercete

je suis assez sceptique sur le make install aussi,

d'autant plus que si on l'utilise ça fait des paquets non controlés par portage qui trainent et c'est un peu tâche !

(non chuis pas maniaque !)

bon reste le ldconfig... je suis en train de me demander si cela ne correspondrait pas à notre "env-update && source /etc/profile"

ou alors je suis à coté de la plaque, je sais pas...

----------

## ultrabug

merci raoulchatigre  :Smile: 

----------

## sinarf

Bonjour, 

Merci pour cet article  :Very Happy: 

En gros chez moi il m'a suffit de passer vlc en ~x86 

```
# echo =media-video/vlc-0.8.4a ~x86 >> /etc/portage/package.keywords 
```

 et j'ai mis les flags pour vlc 

```
 # echo "media-video/vlc  stream ffmpeg freetype dvb httpd shout" >> /etc/portage/package.use
```

 ensuite il suffit d'emerger vlc proprement. La suite est simple il suffit de récupérer le fichier sur le site de free et zou !

Une petite remarque la bibliothèque pour avoir l'interface de vlc est x11-libs/wxGTK (attention à la casse)  :Wink: 

Edit : j'ai un router entre la freebox et mon pc il m'a donc fallut rediriger le port 8080 vers ce PC là.  :Wink: 

Edit 2 : remplacement > par >> lors de la redirection, histoire de pas tout écrasé quand même.

----------

## nuts

y a le port 8080 en TCP et 1234 en UDP je crois

----------

## ercete

@sinarf : si tu me dis que ca marche je vais bientôt retester alors !

Pour le moment j'essaie de faire tourner le script init.d de lancement,

Je suis aussi sur la configuration d'un nouveau mod (parce que celui par défaut :  :Confused: )

Bientôt un ebuild freeplayer  :Wink: 

----------

## yesi

yo

selon moi, il manque juste des ligne iptables pour que le howto soit complèt...  :Smile: 

----------

## ercete

heu, si je commence à empiéter sur la config du firewall, je m'éloigne pas mal du sujet...

si je décris iptables alors pourquoi pas tous les firewalls...

bon je chipote, je veux bien la mettre  :Smile: 

mais je n'ai pas iptables  :Confused:  quelqu'un peut me donner la ligne en question siouplait ?

----------

